# Nice piece of lamb.



## link (Jul 9, 2018)

Did a nice 6lb lamb leg yesterday that came out perfect. I smoked this on the ceramic egg this time temp got between 250° and 300°. I took this to an internal temp of about 1.3 and then let it rest to carry over and man was this tasty.

I removed the bone and tied it up so it would be even and then made stock with the bone.

Cooked with regular coals and a bit of Cherry chunks I had.
Thanks for looking
Link


----------



## kruizer (Jul 9, 2018)

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2018)

I am a lamb junkie!
But it is so expensive around here that I just buy a couple of chops on a special occasion.
Your lamb leg is just making me drool!
Great work & congrats on making the carousel!!
Al


----------



## disco (Jul 9, 2018)

Lovely lamb, Link! Big like!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 9, 2018)

I can smell it now! 

I need to try that too.


----------



## link (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks for the Kind words guys! Making the carousel is a bonus!

Link


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 9, 2018)

That lamb looks wonderful.

point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2018)

Looks Awesome Link!!:)
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 9, 2018)

Link that is a beautiful piece of meat, Love that, Lamb is a favorite but hard to find here. Point for sure. Congrats on the carousel ride.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 9, 2018)

Very nice looking leg and slices!
Mmmmm, I want some lamb now.
Nice cook, worthy of the Carousel.
*Like!*

I really like me some lamb or mutton, but just my boy's and I enjoy it.
The wife will eat it only because it's what was cooked , and everyone else won't touch it.
That and the price, therefore it's a treat for me that I rarely get.


----------

